

Facebook does not consider this page to be inappropriate  - ceteco

The facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Niñas-de-12-a-17-años-cabronas-y-bonitas-en-busca-de-novio/223378684434425<p>Facebook's answer:
http://imm.io/VUfa
======
ScottWhigham
Spam? Two accounts, both created specifically for this post.

~~~
rbreve
So what, people are trying to stop something bad, child pornography should not
be tolerated

------
bsommardahl
Unbelievable. They didn't even bother looking at the contents of the page.

------
rbreve
Niñas-de-12-a-17-años means Girls from 12 to 17 years old

~~~
steverb
Thank you. I can only imagine what the eventual reaction from the network
admins might have been. Generally they're pretty forgiving, but I imagine
child porn probably crosses a line.

~~~
FernandoEscher
Not only crosses the line, this guy should be prosecuted immediately!

------
zsnake
Unbelievable, that's disgusting..

